# 100rd boxes of Federal 9mm brass



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Walmart on 29.

About 30 or more boxes left in stock as of right now. $21.37 per box. 3 per person limit.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The yellow sticker says $22.97, but the white stickers on each box of rounds says. $21.37, and that's what they are selling them for. Just to clear up any confusion with the picture.. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn, I think last time I bought them they were $14.99.  At least they are instock, I havnt seen any decent ammo in Navarre since the election it seems.


----------

